# Mixed martial artist gunned down defending others



## Bill Mattocks (Apr 20, 2011)

http://www.mississauga.com/news/article/995073--mixed-martial-artist-gunned-down

Mississauga's mixed martial arts community  is mourning the loss of one of its up-and-coming fighters, who friends  said died "a hero" last Saturday when he tried to stop a robbery.
Kearn  Nedd, 28, of Brampton, who spent his entire fighting career training in  Mississauga, was gunned down when two intruders burst into an afternoon  poker tournament at The Rozz Restaurant and Entertainment Complex, near  Dixie Rd. and Steeles Ave. W. in Brampton.
It's believed the  culprits were armed with guns and entered the establishment looking for  cash before Nedd, working as a security guard at the event, tried to  stop them.


----------



## fyn5000 (Apr 22, 2011)

Rest in peace, Kearn.


----------



## Aiki Lee (Apr 25, 2011)

That's quite sad.


----------



## Steve (Apr 25, 2011)

Rip.


----------



## WC_lun (Apr 25, 2011)

...


----------

